# Upgrade from 9.0 to 9.1



## nikos60 (Dec 17, 2012)

I upgraded from 9.0 to 9.1 using `# freebsd-update Upgrade 9.1`. After the install finished I have problem, after using `# freebsd-update fetch` it gives the following error: 

```
Auto configuration failed
679494400:error:0E079065:configuration file routines:DEF_LOAD_BIO:missing equal sign:/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/conf/conf_def.c:366:line 1
```
How can I fix this?


----------



## nikos60 (Jan 8, 2013)

*fixed*

I edited the file /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf and fixed my problem.


----------



## atmosx (May 15, 2013)

What exactly did you change/edit?


----------



## cpm@ (May 15, 2013)

atmosx said:
			
		

> What exactly did you change/edit?



http://svn0.us-east.freebsd.org/base/release/9.1.0/crypto/openssl/apps/openssl.cnf.


----------



## unixfreaxjp (Jul 29, 2013)

atmosx said:
			
		

> What exactly did you change/edit?



He must have pressed all 'check config' with "y" when prompted during the update from 9.0 maybe 
I know how it feels.. But that's what FreeBSD is.


----------



## nikos60 (Jul 30, 2013)

Edit with editor vi, ee, nano  Don't need to use fsck(8).


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2013)

nikos60 said:
			
		

> Edit with editor vi,ee nano


Yes, we know how to edit a file. We were just wondering _what_ you changed in /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf to make it work. Not _how_ you changed it.


----------



## unixfreaxjp (Jul 31, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, we know how to edit a file. We were just wondering _what_ you changed in /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf to make it work. Not _how_ you changed it.



I had experience fixing this by a customer who updated from 9.0 to 9.1, he pressed all "y" during prompted to check the each updated packages' configuration. And the same error occurred as per shown at the top of this threa*d*.

So I think in his /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf there are line of:


```
<<<<<<<<
```
or 

```
>>>>>>
```

With regard to confirm the previous configuration and the updated configuration's part, those characters should be deleted or commented with #, during the updates and will be left over by just pressing :qy or "y".
And that was solving the problem..


----------

